# For all you smelly people out there...



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

This might motavate you to smell better....jk

http://www.degreedeodorant.com/index.html

-Jeff


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

also...to good to be true?? It seems like an scam.

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/zip/124359953.html


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

well, that`s random. lol


----------

